# Crabbing license?



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

Is a license needed for crabbing in OBX?
Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You are allowed one or two pots??? Without a license... Ncdmf has a website should be able to see all rules there.. But I do know you are allowed to crab without a license,but under certian guidelines..


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

You can have one pot but it has to be tied to your private dock. Other than that you can use hand lines and crab rings and keep 50 each or 100 per vessel. With a minimum of 5" carpice width. Or you can get a Recreational Commercial Gear License and use as many pots as you want but the same limits and restrictions apply, and of course you can not sell your catch. Now the only thing I cant tell is if you need a coastal recreational fishing license to catch crabs because on their website is says the license is for taking finfish but crabs are listed under shelfish in the section for size and possesion limits. 

you can look here for more info.

http://www.ncfisheries.net/recreational/NCCRFL.htm

hope that helps

John


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you for the information. 
I purchased a 10 days Coastal Recreational Fishing License for fishing there. The website says that the CRFL is not required for harvesting oysters and clams recreationally, but does not mention crabbing. Do you think crabbing recreationally is same as harvesting oysters and clams


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

this ? came up a little while ago too...there's some info here
www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=296479

and here
www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=302416

but your best course of action may be to go to the link that narfpoit provided-go to the FAQ-at the bottom of the pg is an email &/or phone # if you have more ?s....
not too long ago, i emailed them with a license ? and got a very prompt reply


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

BrightFishing said:


> Thank you for the information.
> I purchased a 10 days Coastal Recreational Fishing License for fishing there. The website says that the CRFL is not required for harvesting oysters and clams recreationally, but does not mention crabbing. Do you think crabbing recreationally is same as harvesting oysters and clams



If you have the CRFL then you will be covered for everything except comercial gear.


----------

